# Mehrere Form Tags auf einer Seite



## PhoenixDH (20. März 2005)

Ich habe das Problem das ich eine Seite habe, auf der 2 Form Tags enthalten sind, dessen Aufbau so aussieht:

```
<form>

   <form>
   </form>

</form>
```

Jetzt ist das Problem, das wenn cih das mittlere Formular abschicken will, ich immer zum Ergebnis des äußeren komme ! Wie kann ich das anstellen, das bei funktionieren ?


----------



## Gumbo (20. März 2005)

Formular-Elemente lassen sich nicht verschachteln.


----------



## PhoenixDH (21. März 2005)

Alles klar danke !
Werd ich mir wohl ne andere Lösung suchen müssen !


----------

